# Welche GTX1080 ?



## DexterMorgan (15. Juni 2016)

Hallo Leute, 

ich möchte mir demnächst eine GTX1080 spendieren und warte eigentlich eine Aktion (Cashback, Spielecode etc.) ab. 

Ich kenne mich mit den Herstellern nicht aus, bzw. hatte bisher nur ne Asus R9280. Da gibt es KFA² Modelle für 670 € und Asus für 790 €. Beide GTX1080, jedoch 120 € Preisunterschied. 
Dann gibt es noch Varianten von Zotac, MSI, EVGA, Gainward, Pallit, Inno3D, etc..... preislich dazwischen.

Dann hat noch fast jeder Hersteller meist 2 unterschiedliche Varianten:
Beispiel: 
"EVGA Ge*Force GTX 1080 *SC* GAMING ACX 3.0 8192MB GDDR5X" vs. "EVGA Ge*Force GTX 1080 *FTW* GAMING ACX 3.0 8192MB GDDR5X"
oder 
"Zotac Ge*Force GTX 1080 AMP *Extreme* 8192MB GDDR5X" vs. "Zotac Ge*Force GTX 1080 AMP *Edition* 8192MB GDDR5X"

Diese Varianten haben manchmal bis zu 40 € Preisunterschied. *Was/Wo wären die Unterscheide in den Bezeichnungen?*
Wenn ein Lüfter mehr eingebaut würde, kann man darüber reden. 
Aber wenn es jetzt nur overclocked wäre, das kann ich ja daheim auch selbst, muss also deswegen nicht unbedingt 40 € mehr zahlen.

*Welche Hersteller kann man empfehlen, bzw. bei welchem Hersteller gibt es öfters Probleme?*

Ich danke schonmal und Grüße
Dexter


----------



## Spassbremse (15. Juni 2016)

Den entscheidenden Grund liefert sicherlich der jeweils verbaute Custom-Kühler, denn diese sind, gerade im Vergleich zum Referenzmodell, oft nahezu unhörbar. Ansonsten spielt sicherlich auch Marketing und persönliche Vorliebe eine große Rolle.

ASUS und MSI haben "aktuell" den Ruf, dass sie angeblich die qualitativ hochwertigsten Komponenten verbauen, MSI's Marketing spricht vollmundig von "Military Grade Class 4 Components", was wohl eine entsprechende Wertigkeit suggerieren soll. 
Ich habe persönlich aktuell den meisten Kram von MSI, gab bislang keine Probleme und die Verarbeitung wirkt tatsächlich recht hochwertig., für ASUS gilt das Gleiche, auch wenn letztere aktuell als "Hardware-Apotheke" gelten dürften. 

Darüber hinaus bieten ASUS und MSI eine 3-jährige Herstellergarantie an.

EVGA ebenfalls, bietet aber zusätzlich die Möglichkeit, gegen einen relativ schmalen Obolus die Garantie auf 5 bzw. sogar 10 Jahre heraufstufen zu lassen.

Zu den anderen Herstellern kann ich nichts sagen; von Gainward liest man allerdings häufiger, dass, obwohl die Hardware wohl durchaus hochwertig ist, der Support im Fall des Falles quasi nicht existent sein. 
Das kann ich aber, wie gesagt, persönlich nicht bestätigen.

Im Prinzip kann man sich aber eigentlich jedes Modell zulegen, so riesig sind die Unterschiede in der Praxis nicht.


----------



## golani79 (15. Juni 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Zu den anderen Herstellern kann ich nichts sagen; von Gainward liest man allerdings häufiger, dass, obwohl die Hardware wohl durchaus hochwertig ist, der Support im Fall des Falles quasi nicht existent sein.
> Das kann ich aber, wie gesagt, persönlich nicht bestätigen.



Mit Gainward hab ich persönlich bisher gute Erfahrungen gemacht hardwaremäßig (580, 780, 970)
Über den Support kann ich jedoch nichts sagen - hab den bisher noch nicht benötigt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Juni 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> ...für ASUS gilt das Gleiche, auch wenn letztere aktuell als "Hardware-Apotheke" gelten dürften.


Nur rein aus Neugier: Weil?


gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Rabowke (15. Juni 2016)

... weil ASUS für Hardware, die andere für Preis X anbieten, einen deutlichen Aufschlag verlangt, ohne auch nur einen tatsächlichen Mehrwert zu bieten.

Sowas verstehen die coolen Jungs als "Apothekerpreise".


----------



## Spassbremse (15. Juni 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nur rein aus Neugier: Weil?



Na ganz einfach, weil ASUS in vielen Bereichen höhere Preise, oft die höchsten, im Vergleich zu den Mitbewerbern aufruft. 

EDIT: @Rabowke:

Die ASUS-Qualität ist bzw. war schon immer sehr gut. Die Frage lautet aber, inwieweit diese Qualität die teilweise doch erheblichen Preisaufschläge rechtfertigt.

EDIT#2: Man muss aber schon neidlos anerkennen, dass ASUS schon vor vielen Jahren, eigentlich noch bevor der Hype um dedizierte Gaming-Hardware (lies: überteuert, mit mehr Bling-Bling) so richtig am laufen war, mit ROG schon sehr erfolgreich eine solche Marke etablieren konnte. Ich gehe sogar soweit, und behaupte, dass "ROG" überhaupt erst diesen Hype befeuert hat - und alle anderen Hersteller versucht haben bzw. versuchen, auf diesen Zug aufzuspringen.


----------



## Rabowke (15. Juni 2016)

Musst du mir nicht erzählen, ich schwör seit jeher auf Asus und auch MSI ... trotzdem verlangt Asus, wie du ja auch schon schreibst, für vergleichbare Hardware einen höheren Preis.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juni 2016)

Also, du musst da halt vor allem auf den Maximaltakt schauen. Oft gibt es halt drei Karten: eine mit Standardtakt, einer stark übertaktete und eine dazwischen. zb ist die SC bei EVGA schon mal ein gutes Stück übertaktet im Vergleich zur Standardversion, und die FTW noch nen Tick mehr UND dazu auch mit zwei BIOS ausgestattet für Leute, die auch mal gern aus Experimentierfreude ein OC-BIOS aufspielen - denn wenn da was schiefgeht, hat man immer noch das zweite BIOS als Backup. Die Frage ist nur, was man bereit ist draufzuzahlen für ein wenig mehr Takt oder solche speziellen OC-Freak-Features  

Dass du am ehesten auf den Takt achten solltest liegt auch daran, dass die GTX 1080 nicht viel Strom braucht gemessen an der Leistung. Daher dürfte es selbst bei nicht ganz so tollen Kühlern kein großes Problem sein, dass sie bei Last recht leise arbeiten. Wenn dir Lautstärke egal oder nicht sooo wichtig ist, dann musst du Dir sowieso keine Gedanken drüber machen, ob die Karte X nun NOCH leiser ist als die Karte Y mit gleichem Takt, aber 20€ günstiger. Da würde ich dann einfach schauen, dass ich eine übertaktete nehme, aber nicht wegen nochmal 20-30 MHz mehr Takt gleich 50€ draufzahle. 

Was ich jetzt allerdings nicht weiß ist, wie es mit Spulenfiepen aussieht. Da hatte Nvidia zb bei der GTX 970 große Probleme, und manche Modelle einzelner Hersteller waren davon besonders bzw. länger betroffen. Keine Ahnung, wie das bei der 1080 ist. So oder so ist da aber auch die Frage, ob man es individuell überhaupt wahrnehmen kann, wenn es denn vorhanden ist.


Derzeit bei den aktuell oder definitiv bald lieferbaren 1080 hast du ja eh kaum Auswahl, da gibt es nur nur zwei Stück: die EVGA SC und die Palit GameRock. Die EVGA SC hat 3-4% mehr Takt, kostet nur 10€ mehr - daher würde ich die nehmen. 



Falls du aber noch Zeit hast, kannst du natürlich abwarten, was es in 1-2 Wochen gibt UND zu welchem Preis. Denn grad die aktuell nicht lieferbaren sind beim Preis vlt. aktuell noch aus Vorsicht etwas höher gelistet, damit der Shop auf keinen Fall draufzahlt, falls deren Einkaufspreis sich noch ändert. UND: was ist denn mit der 1070? An sich sind die GTX 1080 viel zu teuer im Vergleich zu dem, was eine 1070 kostet. Du zahlst da locker 40-50% drauf für nur 15-20% mehr Leistung.


----------



## DexterMorgan (30. Juni 2016)

Zwischen diesen ASUS Modellen 
Asus GeForce GTX 1080 Strix
und
Asus GeForce GTX 1080 Strix OC
ist auch nur die Übertaktung unterschied?

Das heißt mit dem billigeren Modell kann ich mit dem GPUTweak die Übertaktung selbst vornehmen und beide Modelle wären dann absolut identisch?

(Übrigens bleiben die net lang im Shop, meist nach kurzer Zeit vergriffen.. )


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juni 2016)

Also, du kannst auch selber übertakten, aber mit der OC-Version isses garantiert, und durch das BIOS könnte es auch sein, dass du mit der OC-Version trotzdem mehr Takt stabil hast.


----------



## Rabowke (1. Juli 2016)

Über das gleiche Problem bin ich auch gestolpert ... ich dachte bislang, dass die STRIX immer die OC Variante ist. Stimmt aber nicht.

Ich hab mich schon gefreut, dass die STRIX *ohne* OC in 7 Tagen bei Alternate versandfertig wäre ... aber ich *will* die OC Variante und die hat weiterhin ein unbekanntes Lieferdatum.


----------



## DexterMorgan (1. Juli 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ...aber ich *will* die OC Variante und die hat weiterhin ein unbekanntes Lieferdatum.


Ich auch 

Ich schau die Tage öfters in den Shops rein,ständig kommen 1080er rein mit dem Vermerk "Menge > 5" , sind aber nach wenigen Stunden (!) vergirffen.. 



			
				mindfactory schrieb:
			
		

> *Bestellt | wird am 8.7.2016 erwartet*


----------



## Rabowke (1. Juli 2016)

Danke für den Hinweis ... aber bei mindfactory bestell ich nicht.


----------



## DexterMorgan (1. Juli 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis ... aber bei mindfactory bestell ich nicht.



Hat das ein Grund? Ich bestelle dort, wo es am ersten ankommt 

By the way: Kann das sein dass die Angabe bei MF für ihre Artikel "Bereits ## Stück verkauft" etwas diesen Algoritghmus hat? 
int i = rand() % 10000;

MF hätte angeblich den ASUS 1080 Strix OC bereits 600 mal verkauft ?


----------



## Spassbremse (1. Juli 2016)

DexterMorgan schrieb:


> MF hätte angeblich den ASUS 1080 Strix OC bereits 600 mal verkauft ?



Der Zähler erfasst afaik die Bestellungen, nicht die tatsächlich ausgelieferten Artikel. Stornierungen/Umbestellungen werden nicht erfasst, so dass jemand, der erst Model A und dann Model B bestellt, bei beiden Artikel den Zähler nach oben drückt.


----------



## Rabowke (1. Juli 2016)

Wobei ... ich muss mich glaub ich entschuldigen, ich hab mindfactory mit der KM Übernahme in Verbindung gebracht. Das war aber Bora Computer.

Aber ja ... denke die VKZ sind wirklich komplett rnd()


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juli 2016)

Strix ist glaub ich nur ein Label, bei den Grafikkarten MEINE ich, dass es was mit den Lüftern zu tun hat, die etwas anders sind als die normalen - und es ist halt ein "cooler" Produktname....


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juli 2016)

Ist ja alles richtig, aber es gibt jetzt zwei Strix Versionen ... jedenfalls bin ich von Asus weg, hin zur Gainward Phoenix GLH.

Grund ist der sehr gute Artikel: https://www.computerbase.de/2016-07/geforce-gtx-1080-partnerkarten-vergleich-test/

Lediglich die AMP Extreme ist immer um einen Tick schneller, meist 0,x - 1 FPS (  ), ist aber deutlich lauter und verbraucht extrem(e) viel Strom. Die Phoenix scheint die zweitschnellste der 8 GTX Karten zu sein, gehört zu den leisesten Karten überhaupt und die Effizenz ist in Ordnung.

Des Weiteren schafft es die Gainward auch nach 30min. den höchsten durchschnitlichen Takt zu erreichen ... ich hab mich in die Grafikkarte verliebt.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juli 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ist ja alles richtig, aber es gibt jetzt zwei Strix Versionen ...


 ja und? Das widerspricht sich ja nicht mit dem, was ich schrieb: anderer Lüfter als bei der "normalen" DirectCU und "cooles Label"     Asus könnte auch 4 Strix auf den Markt bringen: mit Standardtakt, 5% OC, 10% OC und 10% OC plus zweites BIOS oder so 


Ich hoffe, die Gainward wird dann auch nicht allzu lange auf sich warten lassen. ^^


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juli 2016)

Ich hab bei Amazon bestellt ... 3-5 Wochen.


----------



## Spassbremse (2. Juli 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab bei Amazon bestellt ... 3-5 Wochen.



Muss nichts heißen, das bedeutet eigentlich nur, dass sie selbst nur diese grobe Schätzung haben. Oft - nicht immer - kommt's dann doch erheblich früher.


----------



## DexterMorgan (13. Juli 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> jedenfalls bin ich von Asus weg, hin zur Gainward Phoenix GLH ... ich hab mich in die Grafikkarte verliebt.


Hast du dich nur verliebt, oder auch bereits bestellt/erhalten? 

Die meisten Shops haben heut/gestern das Datum um 10 Tage nach hinten verschoben. Da kam wohl ne Ladung an und wurde prompt ausvekrauft?


----------



## Gast1669461003 (13. Juli 2016)

Meine 1080 Strix ist seit einer Woche da und läuft zufriedenstellend. Auf Anhieb verhält Sie sich leiser als meine alte R9 290 und abgesehen von diesem miserabel optimierten Everybody's Gone to the Rapture kann ich bei jedem Spiel die Settings aufdrehen und habe dann auch mindestens die 60FPS in UWQHD.


----------

